# HHI weather first week of October



## jjking42 (Feb 8, 2006)

what is the weather and water like the first week of October ?

is it warmer than the first week of march. trying to figure what off season week is better for us


----------



## Dave M (Feb 8, 2006)

Definitely October for better beach weather. 

Figure water temperature of about 76 degrees in early October versus about 57(!) in early March. Average high air temperature of about 80 in early October versus 65 in early March.


----------



## lweverett (Feb 8, 2006)

Remember that summer is from mid June to mid September.


----------



## Janette (Feb 8, 2006)

I prefer October. March can be iffy. Rarely do we have cool weather before the end of October and as Dave says, the water is still warm from the summer. Any time is wonderful on HHI.


----------



## Bizzyb (Feb 8, 2006)

Try looking at www.wunderground.com
I always use their trip planner when trying to see what the weather will be like for a certain time of year. Enter the name of the city your going to then click on trip planner and enter the dates you want the data for. It will give historical information for that time period.
We'll be in Hilton Head Sept 22-29 at Marriott's Grande Ocean.
Have fun!


----------



## pcgirl54 (Feb 9, 2006)

Ditto on early October. Late October last year was chilly when we were at MGO. Early October should be good. We also like May.

This year we are back at Barony 9/30-10/6. I like the spa and gym there.Lots of units online right now. There were a few GO for late September yesterday. Most are Friday or Sunday check but I was able to get a Saturday. As usual we can't wait to go.


----------

